# Remedial farrier needed asap! One that will return my calls!



## dressagelove (9 October 2013)

In desperate need of a remedial farrier in the NW, Bolton area. Long story but my vet isn't local and doesn't know of anyone direct who he can upt me onto. I've rung a few but had none of my calls or answer-phone messages returned! Stressed.


----------



## lea840 (9 October 2013)

You could try Barry Gray... although he is Rufford way, you would have to ask if he would come out that far, or if he knows any RF in the area who he could recommend...


----------



## Tiffany (9 October 2013)

Look on the farriers association website, they are all listed on there.


----------



## GrumpyHero (10 October 2013)

I know Richard Johnson does a lot of remedial work for a few horses on my yard. Not too sure of his number though I'm afraid, but here is his Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/richard.johnson.7334

A lot of the vets in my area recommend him.


----------



## fatpiggy (10 October 2013)

Have you tried contacting other local vets to ask? Do you have an equine specialist or hospital locally (they seem to be springing up all over the place)?


----------



## madlady (10 October 2013)

There is (or used to be) a good remedial farrier based at Gillivervet in Chorley, might be worth giving them a call, they aren't a huge distance away from you.

I'd ask my farrier but I know he doesn't cover your area.


----------



## BlackRider (12 October 2013)

I think Mark Gilliver still works out of the practice, so they're def worth a ring 01257 483161.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (14 October 2013)

Mark Gilliver is still at Gillivervets.

They have a clinic on a wednesday when you can take your horse down


----------



## Majicmum (17 October 2013)

Luke my farrier is very good or Craig


----------

